# Deer Lease Pranks!



## BIG BIRD (Dec 3, 2009)

We were engaged in another discussion on TTMB when this topic came up. What are some of the best deer lease pranks you know about. I once put crushed up crackers in a guys bunk bed. HAHAHAHA Good clean fun?


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Smoke detector painted black in the top of a buddies deer blind. We knew he smoked in the blind, but he never admitted it until we heard that sucker go off that cold, quiet morning.


----------



## tank02 (Sep 12, 2006)

Put a blow up doll in a guys blind. Never seen it since.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Set someone's alarm to go off about 2:30 am, take him to the blind then come back for a few more hours sleep......


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

We are poor so we hunt public land and camp out in tents. Well my dad borrowed a tent from a buddy and when he opend it he found t was actually two tents and neither one had the rain cover for the screen on top. No big deal, just lay the tent your not using over top of the other tent and you'll be dry. So when he falls asleep i go over and quietly zip the two doors of the tents together so when he goes to get out of one he steps right into the other. Woke up first and had a great show, wish i had a video camera.


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

Hide an old shoulder mount buck out in the woods. Count the shots fired at the mount and the actual shots hit that hit. They never match up.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I have done a couple. Hid an alarm clock in the camphouse to go off at like 3am....

The other is a rubber snake and some fishing line.......poor [email protected] nearly climbed the wall !


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

the old standby....... 180 degree curved tube filled w/talc and tell someone it's grunt call... try it!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Was a guest on a lease in Latexo. The camphouse had cardboard walls. At night you could hear the mice running through the walls and ceilings. Mike was scared of mice, and everyone knew it. When Mike went to bed, he tucked all his covers so tight around him he looked like a mummy. He said he didn't want one of them mice to have a way into his sack, or to his sack, something like that. 

Well, Mike was the first one to bed that night. We decided to have some fun. John cut a small hole through the cardboard wall into Mike's room, about bed high. We found an old feather duster in one of the cabinets. Next thing you know and ole Mike has a lap full of screaming rat, we had the sound down right perfect that night. (SCREACH, SCREACH, SQUEEK, SQUEEK, etc, etc, we were screaming at the top of our lungs). 

To this day, I've never heard another man scream so much like a girl. Mike was so relieved when he finally knew it was us and not a killer mouse that he only kicked half our arses. Then he went to change his drawers. I know he wet himself. 

We were bad, bad, bad.....:biggrin:


----------



## houstonoilers (Dec 10, 2009)

tank02 said:


> Put a blow up doll in a guys blind. Never seen it since.


Tiger took it...he's such a hound dog.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

tie out the live legendary albino turkey by a newbies stand the night before about a 100 yds out and leave it some feed and water
should be some ag kids show turkeys still around, it will still be fine to eat after the joke.......so throw it on the pit



big rubber snakes by the head are a real winner or in a boot


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Go to your buddy's feeder the night before the morning hunt and connect christmas lights to the battery/timer and place the lights all in the trees surrounding the area. When the feeder goes off just before light the entire area lights up for the length of the time it is set. It is some funny stuff and quite shocking. It will scare the **** out of you.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

While coming from the Granite O in Llano one morning around 0200 and heading to our house off of 16 out towards Fredricksburg, my polack buddy and myself stopped and picked up a road killed doe. 

When we got back to the camp I humped the doe all the way to the fence beside Sasquatch's bow stand, and tied her to the fence to hold her up!

Next morning we all got up, had breakfast and did our morning constitutionals, the polack and myself with surprisingly straight faces, then each went to their respective stands before daylight!

I started hearing it right when the sun was barely up enough to see the quail running around, "THWANG!", then again, "THWANG!", and again, "THWANG!". Before I could get over to him he had emptied his quiver on her! Three shafts were in good spots, a couple passed completely through and the rest were unaccounted for!

He was visibly upset, so we had to hunt serious after that! :smile:

Team "B List" proudly supports these fine sponsors: The Road Kill Cookbook Company, Inc., Noodlers anonymous, Preparation H, Jose's Taco Trailer, Peter Frampton, Shakespeare Ugly Pricks, Sumpin Bumpin Guide Service, and of course the Skycarp-R-Us Guide Service!


----------



## houstonoilers (Dec 10, 2009)

A few years back one of our hunters was ordering deer and elk shed antlers off of ebay so that he could do some craftworks (pens, bookends, various stuff) with them. One opening weekend he brought some of the purchased elk sheds up to the ranch for us to look at and maybe order some stuff. 

Later that night we came up with a little gag to pull on our newbie hunter (new to lease and to outdoors/hunting). The newbie had not been at the house earlier when we were looking at the sheds, etc. 

Early that next morning a couple of us went to newbie's feeder (an hour before he got going) and laid the elk sheds down nearby, and then proceeded to tear up the ground with some shovels and tools. After the hunt we waited for him to walk back to the house (his blind was farthest out). 

We were not disappointed. He comes up carrying both sheds and two wide eyes and proceeded to tell us about finding where an elk had fought something and knocked its horns off! He told us that there must be one of those special high fenced ranches nearby and that the elk escaped. He asked if we should call the game warden, sheriff, etc and ask what to do, and also if elk hunting in Texas was legal, on and on and on. 

When we finally fessed up he took it all very well and laughed as much as we did. Good young guy; became a good smart hunter. 

We nailed the sheds up above the door and put his name there, as they were his first 'trophy'.


----------



## chadchilders (Jun 22, 2009)

One year at our lease in West Texas we had a guy that was scared to death of everything..... Well we had a live quail trap set up not too far from the camp, we had about 4 live quail caught and our buddy had a tarp stretched and tied down over the bed of his camo truck so that the bags of corn wouldnt get wet.... we put those 4 quail inside the bed of that truck and the next morning he went to grab a few bags to take and spread along the rode....those 4 quail came flying out from the truck..... he had to change drawers after he stopped running


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> While coming from the Granite O in Llano one morning around 0200 and heading to our house off of 16 out towards Fredricksburg, my polack buddy and myself stopped and picked up a road killed doe.
> 
> When we got back to the camp* I humped the doe all the way to the fence* beside Sasquatch's bow stand, and tied her to the fence to hold her up!
> 
> ...


For some reason I am not surprised.........


----------



## dkhunter02 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hunting in Laredo we had a stand named the BARN blind.
Every new guy to the lease got to hunt this stand opening morning. Take the 10 min walk in the dark and get to the blind. Open the door and a 3ft Barn Owl comes shooting out at your head. The only reason we would do this is because the stand was a ground stand. My best friend said he sharted when he did it.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> For some reason I am not surprised.........


 I was waiting for someone to notice that and post up....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Snake sheds in peoples campers, hogs ears in the sleeping bag, pumpkins jammed over the 4 wheeler handles, it goes on and on....


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I tied a string around the trigger of a marine grade air horn to the door handle of my buddies stand. We made sure we were at our stands before him and sure enough when he opened the door dang it was LOUD. He started blowing up our phones instantly! Said he about near had a heart attack as it was dark and he wasn't expecting anything.

One time I took one of those really small handheld varmint/predator calls you can get at Academy for about $5-10...well, I turned it on and put in under the cushion of my buddy's seat on his tripod on "loud" and the "baby pig distress call". I told him when I dropped him off I was going to wait to make sure he got all the way up there without injury since it was dark and damp. HOLY CHIT! I thought he was going to jump off of that tripod.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

I once took a old "rattler" from a snake i killed, taped it to the end of a large rubber snake, painted that to somewhat look like a real rattle snake, went to my uncle's ground blind night before and used fishing line to tie it to the inside of the blind door....

next morning, we all went to make sure my uncle made it to his blind, he opened the door the "snake" jumped straight at him and he screamed, jumped, kicked, split his pants, rolled on the ground, then proceeded to chase us down the sendero.....we didn't hunt that morning.... :cheers:


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

We were hunting on a high powered trophy lease in South Texas. A couple of guys that hunted in one area decided to take a drive during the middle of the day. They came around a corner and there stood a little dink buck. The guy riding in the middle yells "let me out and hand me my gun, that's a huge buck". The deer was standing by the driver's stand so he said "that's my buck to shoot". He turned the truck sideways and made the shot. 

When they got up to the buck he was just sick. He had gotten so excited that he failed to judge the deer before he shot and here lay this young dink eight pointer. 

They brought the deer back to camp and the ribbing began. Here was a guy who had shot several big deer in the past and now shot a dink. Somebody (who shall remain nameless) took a picture of the proud hunter and his "guide" who encouraged him to shoot the deer.

Everything quieted down until the hunter opened his latest Texas Trophy Hunter magazine. Imagine his suprise when he got to the member's trophy section and there was his and his guides picture staring back at him. Someone had secretly sent the picture in. He went ballistic. Even calling his lawyer and threatening to sue TTH for using his picture without his permission. There was even a change in the magazine as to who could send in a picture. Everybody else on the lease still laughs about the incident but not him. And he never did find out who sent the picture in although everytime I see him he always has to ask if I had any idea who it could be even twenty five or so years later.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Old style alarm clock with bells on top, remove bells and place rattle from previously dispatched snake on the striker. Set alarm for early morning.....


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

ACbob said:


> Old style alarm clock with bells on top, remove bells and place rattle from previously dispatched snake on the striker. Set alarm for early morning.....


 Now I'm ready to go hunting again......this will be fun....


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

ROBOWADER said:


> Set someone's alarm to go off about 2:30 am, take him to the blind then come back for a few more hours sleep......


This is our classic prank. Works just about every time.


----------



## BIG BIRD (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome you guys are sick demented and devious, I love it , just like me. I heard of a guy in San Antonio who used to hump dead deer maybe it was you! Thanks for the comments, no one dissapointed me. P.S. I have alot of new gags for next year.
BB


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

group of us a got a new lease a few years ago. everyone built blinds, put up feeders in september. while hunting in bow season, we painted one of the non bowhunters blinds bright pink !!! he was real happy!!!


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

*practical JOKE* 
this weekend we were looking at pics from old game cam cards and came across this pic. 
Last year i was working lots of overtime during the summer so i could not get up to the lease. We moved to a new ranch and i had not gotten a chance to scout or even set up a blind. My buddies being the good friends they are found me an excellent spot and moved in an old blind so i could at least have a place to sit opening morning. I own a small millwork (S&S) shop so usually our blinds are pretty nice with the scraps and all, however this blind was , well lets say OLD! they took the time to wright a message on the front for me something about Sanford and Sons hunting blinds.
The night before opening morning there was a lot of chiter chater about
chairs and thrones and bathrooms and stuff. Got me to thingking so i snuk off to my blind and got a big suprize instead of the nice comfuy chair i put in i found an old toilet for me to park my butt on. of course it had a little majic marker work done to it also. SO Quick as i could i drug that sucker to the six wheeler and took of for a better destination. Just imagine what he thought when the sun came up opening morning!!!!!!!!!!!!! Huummmmmm I THINK THIS PRACTICAL JOKE BITEM IN THE ARSE 
HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

M16 said:


> We were hunting on a high powered trophy lease in South Texas. A couple of guys that hunted in one area decided to take a drive during the middle of the day. They came around a corner and there stood a little dink buck. The guy riding in the middle yells "let me out and hand me my gun, that's a huge buck". The deer was standing by the driver's stand so he said "that's my buck to shoot". He turned the truck sideways and made the shot.
> 
> When they got up to the buck he was just sick. He had gotten so excited that he failed to judge the deer before he shot and here lay this young dink eight pointer.
> 
> ...


kinda takes the fun/sport out of it. numbers have reduced hunting IMO.


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

Heres one I still regret! Back in 1990, i was 11 yrs.old and we hunted a lease in Jim Wells county. One week my uncle was invited to go hunting with one of the newbies on another propert outside of Encinal to shoot "Any" mature buck that he saw. Well, he's sitting with this guy and 6 year old 140, tall 8 walks out and the guy flips out and decides to shoot the deer himself but later put my uncle on a spike. Fast forward two ir three weekends back at our lease and the newbie is driving back from the blind and kills a beautiful low 150's 10. It was the biggest buck killed on that place in the 5 years that we had hunted it . My uncle and grandfather came up with the bright idea to make this beautiful buck a spike! So being 11 years old and easily convinced by them that i could keep the cutoff antlers for rattling horns, the handed me the hacksaw and the only thing remaining on that buck was his brw tines! Needless to say when he woke up the next morning he was PI••ED. My uncle took the blame. He eventually found out that i was responsible and he still hunts with us to this day . Needless to say, when I kill something I want to mount I head straight to the taxidermy! I know he's itching...


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

so.tx. said:


> Heres one I still regret! Back in 1990, i was 11 yrs.old and we hunted a lease in Jim Wells county. One week my uncle was invited to go hunting with one of the newbies on another propert outside of Encinal to shoot "Any" mature buck that he saw. Well, he's sitting with this guy and 6 year old 140, tall 8 walks out and the guy flips out and decides to shoot the deer himself but later put my uncle on a spike. Fast forward two ir three weekends back at our lease and the newbie is driving back from the blind and kills a beautiful low 150's 10. It was the biggest buck killed on that place in the 5 years that we had hunted it . My uncle and grandfather came up with the bright idea to make this beautiful buck a spike! So being 11 years old and easily convinced by them that i could keep the cutoff antlers for rattling horns, the handed me the hacksaw and the only thing remaining on that buck was his brw tines! Needless to say when he woke up the next morning he was PI••ED. My uncle took the blame. He eventually found out that i was responsible and he still hunts with us to this day . Needless to say, when I kill something I want to mount I head straight to the taxidermy! I know he's itching...


Take no chances with him around! Thats funny.


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Years ago my best friend and I decided to invite a newbie friend of ours to go hunting. It was hot and hardly a thing moving. We sat around after breakfast and I started a conversation about how it must have been the moon phase effecting the hunting and that a true die hard hunter would sit in the blind all day. My friend looks over at me and with a wink he joins in. We both continue to convince this newbie that he is missing out on some good opportunities by sitting in camp. After about an hour he comes over to me and asks if we can take him out to the stand that he is going to tough it out the rest of the day. Desperately holding back laughter we haul him to the stand and make sure he is settled in for the day. My friend and I return laughing the whole way. We decide an afternoon nap is in order so we laughed ourselves into a near sleep when a rifle shot rings out. We both sit up and glance across the room at each other and mutter "oh ***** it worked". We wait for a while and drive out to see what had happened and there he sits with a nice 8 pt. on the ground. "JOKES ON US".


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

tank02 said:


> Put a blow up doll in a guys blind. Never seen it since.


OH, please! You know exactly where Fatty Patty is!!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

was on a lease in Pearson/frio & a couple of the guys only hunted the weekdays & always used our blinds... they always left a snack wrapper as evidence..
I took a small bottle of Vasoline & added skunk pee to it.. mixed it up & wiped it on the handles of our blinds... then I wiped the toilet seat in camp with it
we got a call that someone caught swamp arse & stinky fingers... when he got home.. His wife made him sleep in the guestroom for 3 days


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

One year when I was still very young, my parents and some of their friends were playing a nice game of poker by the camp fire. One of the friends was an officer and always had a small revolver pistol with him. He started accusing another player of cheating and pulled out his trusty little pistol and shot the cheater (blanks, it was a starter pistol) but the cheater fell back out of his chair and I remember my mom go ape chit. It was pretty freaky untill we all realized the two had set it up and then it was quite funny. Although my mom didnt ever find it funny.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Foul Hooked and I have a few co workers that pulled this prank on another co worker. 
They took a newbie co worker to their lease as a guest. They set him up in a blind that they had previously rigged for the prank. About 150 yards from the blind was a Youpon tree that was big enough to be noticed but small enough to shake wildly. They tied a rope to the Youpon tree. They told the newbie that they were going to a pond on the other side of the property to duck hunt. They hightailed it to the pond and shot several times to make him think they were not in the area. They moved back to the long rope tied to the tree and began shaking it violently all the while playing a predator call. This went on for awile and they also drug a while sheet filled with pillow across the clear cut near the tree. The sheet had been previously tied to a rope as well. 
When they finally picked up the newbie from the stand he was visibly shaken and packed his stuff and went home. He told them there was some weird things going on in the woods. They didnt let him in on the joke for a few weeks. That gave them enough time to let all of us know about the prank and ask him about his hunting trip.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

this thread comes around every year, and I am glad it does...got new ones every year, I don't have a new one so my yearly donation will be the one my BIL played on me many years ago, I am still called the GOAT MAN to this day....enjoy

My Brother in Law (JERK) we were hunting on his ranch one year, the whiskey was a flowin, about 11:30 I went to bed, they decided to get me, so they take off to the barn and get a billy-goat and some horns from a deer they shot earlier it was an 8 *point*, the tied these horns to that Billy-goat and proceeded to take him out to my stand, yep they did not tie him to a fence or tree they put that **** thing in my stand, then come back to the house and remove my flashlight from by backpack, so I get up the next morning ready to go, they drop me off and off they went, well I could not find my flash light, my head was hurtin but I know where the stand is so I do not need a light so off a walkin I went, I get to the stand and the 1st thing I do is place my gun in through the window and that is when I heard the kickin, I must have woke him up, I immediatley out of fright jump back and start cussing at who ever is in there, thinking it was an illegal from mexico, but this thing went on like crazy, I had no friggin clue, it was dark I had no light my gun was in there with whatever, I gained my wits and snuck to the window reached in and grabbed my gun, as I was removing it from the blind this son of a ***** kicked so hard he knocked the side of the stand down, I was freakin all I wanted to do was put a bullet in the gun and start shooting I was backin up and tryin load my gun(Of course the bullets had been removed by wonderful brother in law) this thing started comin at me and I just froze then all of the sudden al I heard BAAAA BAAAA BAAAA BAAA (a **** *goat*) I was fricken ******. I could then hear them all laughin about 200 yards away....... I got him back when I ductaped an old alarm clock to the bottom of his tri-pod, it went of at 5:30 P.M. I was not allowed to hunt for a while after that.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

regulator said:


> this thread comes around every year, and I am glad it does...got new ones every year, I don't have a new one so my yearly donation will be the one my BIL played on me many years ago, I am still called the GOAT MAN to this day....enjoy
> 
> My Brother in Law (JERK) we were hunting on his ranch one year, the whiskey was a flowin, about 11:30 I went to bed, they decided to get me, so they take off to the barn and get a billy-goat and some horns from a deer they shot earlier it was an 8 *point*, the tied these horns to that Billy-goat and proceeded to take him out to my stand, yep they did not tie him to a fence or tree they put that **** thing in my stand, then come back to the house and remove my flashlight from by backpack, so I get up the next morning ready to go, they drop me off and off they went, well I could not find my flash light, my head was hurtin but I know where the stand is so I do not need a light so off a walkin I went, I get to the stand and the 1st thing I do is place my gun in through the window and that is when I heard the kickin, I must have woke him up, I immediatley out of fright jump back and start cussing at who ever is in there, thinking it was an illegal from mexico, but this thing went on like crazy, I had no friggin clue, it was dark I had no light my gun was in there with whatever, I gained my wits and snuck to the window reached in and grabbed my gun, as I was removing it from the blind this son of a ***** kicked so hard he knocked the side of the stand down, I was freakin all I wanted to do was put a bullet in the gun and start shooting I was backin up and tryin load my gun(Of course the bullets had been removed by wonderful brother in law) this thing started comin at me and I just froze then all of the sudden al I heard BAAAA BAAAA BAAAA BAAA (a **** *goat*) I was fricken ******. I could then hear them all laughin about 200 yards away....... I got him back when I ductaped an old alarm clock to the bottom of his tri-pod, it went of at 5:30 P.M. I was not allowed to hunt for a while after that.


FASRT!!! ROFLMAO!!! :rotfl:


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Many years ago when three wheelers were used to get around we were hunting a national forest on Colorado for mule deer. One of the guys had taken another hunter way out aways to hunt and was to pick him up just before dark. When the time came the hunter decides to play a trick and jump out on the other guys back like a bigfoot or something when he pulls up. Trouble was the guy that pulls up was a hunter from some other camp. When he gets attacked he drives off screaming like a little girl at full throttle. Made for lots of laughs at camp.


----------



## so.tx. (May 26, 2006)

LMAO!! The goat in the blind is awesome! I'm gonna try to buy one so I can pull that prank on a buddy on Jan. 1st. My uncle and I spent all day trying to get christmas lights to work on a buddies feeder and after a few trips to hebbronville and a power inverter, tomorrow mornings gonna be fun! Good thread and I hope to get some more ideas...


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

A few years ago some guys put my FIL in a stand that they take guests so they wont kill a good buck. We knew these guys did this and how greedy they are. So my FIL takes an enitre box of shells and fires a few into the ground about every 15 minutes, then just before dark he shoots about 5-6 shots in a row. When he heard the guys coming to get him he ran a few sprints to get his heart rate up. So when they got there he was out of breath and acting like he had seen the biggest buck of his life. He told the guys it was chasing a doe back and forth across the field that he was hunting and he never would stop till just before dark. He said by then I was so worked up I couldn't hold still but I know I had to hit him. So the guys looked at each other all puzzled and spent the next four hours looking for blood. My FIL slipped off and walked back to his truck and went home. The other guys thought he was in the woods with them.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

A fresh dead rattlesnake coiled up around camp is a good one as long as you dont have any potential heart attach victims around camp.:texasflag


----------

